# Lexmark X1290



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo hab hier folgenes Problem: 

Mein Drucker. Hab damit eine seit eingescannt was auch gut geklappt hat. Wollte ich dann ausdrucken und dann wäre ich glücklich gewesen.

Aber er hat nur gescannt und dann hat er sich aufgehängt. Ich dann in der schnell startleiste drucken abbrechen gedrückt und jetzt steht da "wird gelöscht" seit ca ner halben std. 

Pc neu gestartet, cc cleaner drüber bringt nix. 

Die treiber bzw Drucker software kann ich auch nicht löschen da er immer in verwendung ist

für jede hilfe bin ich dankbar


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht die Welt aus, wenn du den Drucker kurzzeitig im Gerätemanager (Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Schuppe "Hardware" -> Geräte-Manager) deaktivierst, einige Augenblicke wartest und den Treiber anschließend wieder aktivierst?

(Siehe Bild, roter Kasten)

Möchtest du auf Nummer sicher gehen, so startest du den Rechner nach dem Deaktivieren des Druckers neu und aktivierst diesen nach einem Neustart wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

